# SR-Suntour RS9 Luft Hinterraddämpfer 190 mm, Epicon LOD 22,2mm/8mm NEU !!!



## BlueOneOne (6. Dezember 2011)

*SR-Suntour RS9 Luft Hinterraddämpfer 190 mm, Epicon LOD 22,2mm/8mm*​ *- leichter Luftdämpfer mit Multipositionsventil - MPV
- Position des Luftventiles lässt sich nach dem Ablassen der Luft verstellen*


http://www.ebay.de/itm/190611093630?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1558.l2649​


----------

